# [Systemrescue cd eagle]jy suis !

## PrEdAt0r

je suis sur le cd rescue fait pour eagle (avec eagle integrer dedans) et j'ai deux questions

: deja comment est le rendu de ce message (car je post de links2)?

et aussi est ce que quelqu'un sur ce forum a deja realiser une install stage 1 ou 2 depuis ce cd ?? et est ce exactement pareil que le live cd gentoo ?? merci de repondre  :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> je suis sur le cd rescue fait pour eagle (avec eagle integrer dedans) et j'ai deux questions
> 
> : deja comment est le rendu de ce message (car je post de links2)?
> 
> et aussi est ce que quelqu'un sur ce forum a deja realiser une install stage 1 ou 2 depuis ce cd ?? et est ce exactement pareil que le live cd gentoo ?? merci de repondre 

 

Ca apparait pas mal.

Oui, j'ai plusieurs potes qui l'on fait (ils ont ainsi servi de beta-testeur au system rescue cd et a l'ebuild .. )

----------

## PrEdAt0r

et tes potes ils ont reussi a installer gentoo en stage 1 ou 2 avec ce system rescue ? car maintenant que le net marche avec mon sagem fast 800 autant en profiter et install un stage 1 et récuperer tout les derniers trucs (portage , le stage 1 etc....)

----------

## arnaud75

Ca marche sans soucis, quand j'avais le sagem, j'installais toujours avec ce rescue cd et le stage 1, ça marche du tonnerre.

J'aime vraiment la gentoo pour ça, entre autres choses   :Cool: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

dac merci pour ta réponse   :Wink:  et au niveau de l'install en elle même il faut faire exactement la même chose que ce que dit la handbook ?? car ce n'est pas le lived gentoo !!(donc il ny a surment pas la même chose )

si ?

tant qu'on y est ya t'il un soft sous windows qui permet de lire le XFS (pour récuperer mon .config de 2.6.5) ? comme explore2fs mais pour le xfs ?

----------

## Thom N2h

ça marche nickel chez moi aussi.

dee toute façon pour installer une gentooil te faut un cd de boot et une connection pour le stage 1. dc maintennat que tu as la connect c simle tu prépare les partitions tu dl le stage décompresse chroot etc... comme ds le handbook

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ok merci bcp pour ces info !!

maintenant gare a toi stage 1   :Twisted Evil:  ! 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

et derniere question , est ce qu'on peut me donner les commandes pour le soft "ftp" ca serai simpas, par ex pour se connecter balancer des truc et en  récuperer !!

merci   :Smile: 

----------

## Thom N2h

ftp ftpperso.free.fr (par exemple pour free)

après il demande login/pass

puis send pour envoyer et get pour récupérer

----------

## PrEdAt0r

dac merci !!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

que pencez vous du reiser4 ? vaut il le coup d'etre mi en FS (car il a l'air vraiment bien mais encore en beta)

----------

## yuk159

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> car il a l'air vraiment bien mais encore en beta

 

Je ne pense pas non.

Oui c'est très bien, et c'est ce que je j'utilise.

Maintenant le principal c'est d'avoir une partition peu importe le type du FS pourvu que ce soit journalisé.

[EDIT] lu trop vite pour reiserfs4 désolé

Perso je serais toi je testerai déjà les trucs stables

----------

## PrEdAt0r

et il faut un kernel spécial c'est ca ?? par je pe rappelle plus le nom , car la sous systemrescue avec la connection j'ai vu que si je ve je peux creer du reiser4 alors maintenant il faut avoir le kernel !!

et auussi quel prog utilise tu pour reiser4 (car pour xfs => xfsprogs;reiserfs=> reiserfsprogs , et la ?)

merci !

----------

## Angelion

un truc utille: emerge search

emerge search reiser4

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *Angelion wrote:*   

> un truc utille: emerge search
> 
> emerge search reiser4

 

ok pour le soft reiser4 mais ca répond pas a ma question du kernel !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

T'as les loves sources ou alors tu peux appliquer des patchs. Y'a plein de doc sur le net.

----------

## yuk159

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=159749&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=reiserfs4&sid=86a5a1cb45b2db634cee817dc63948b2

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=161783&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=reiserfs4&sid=86a5a1cb45b2db634cee817dc63948b2

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=177243&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=reiserfs4&sid=86a5a1cb45b2db634cee817dc63948b2

La fonction search existe aussi sur les forums

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=159749&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=reiserfs4&sid=86a5a1cb45b2db634cee817dc63948b2
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=161783&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=reiserfs4&sid=86a5a1cb45b2db634cee817dc63948b2
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=177243&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=reiserfs4&sid=86a5a1cb45b2db634cee817dc63948b2
> ...

 

ok merci   :Smile:   j'ai chercher mais sur google   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

alors le kernel surpportant le reiser4 est love-source mais quel est ca derniere version ?? car je cherche mais des fois ca porte a confusion!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yuk159

Dis dont t'as lu les trois lien que je t'ai filé en quoi... 4 minutes, tu lis vite.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Dis dont t'as lu les trois lien que je t'ai filé en quoi... 4 minutes, tu lis vite.

 

non en dix   :Laughing:  , mais il y a soit le love(qui est en 2.6.6 il me semble) soit le 2.6.5-redeeman6 sous lequel le reiser4 fonctionne mais avec lequel de ces deux kernel tu a les meilleures perfs pour le reiser4 ?

----------

## Pachacamac

Y'en a un qui est un peu (?) lourd sur ce forum !

Dis tu ne connais pas la fonction recherche ? Style je vais chercher tout seul ça aide pour avoir des info.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Y'en a un qui est un peu (?) lourd sur ce forum !
> 
> Dis tu ne connais pas la fonction recherche ? Style je vais chercher tout seul ça aide pour avoir des info.

 

c'est ce que je fais depuis environ.... 2 heures ! donc c'est pour cela que je vous demande car si j'aurai trouver par moi même je vous l'aurai pas demander !

----------

## Pachacamac

D'apres les posts que tu balance tu n'a pas l'air de chercher beaucoup.

Ce n'est pas la première fois que l'on te le fait remarquer.

Je pense que si tu ne fais pas d'efforts il n'y aura plus personne qui voudra bien t'aider.

----------

## Angelion

j'allais y venir, si ca continue, personne ne va plus rien repondre.

Une simple recherche sur google avec "linux 2.6 reiser4" donne déjà pas mal de sites, je compte meme pas le forum francais ou anglais qui compte déjà des threads sur le sujet.

Perso j'ai jamais reussi a compiler le support reiser4 en module, sauf a partir dun vanilla patché pour reiser4 seul, echec avec love, mm, lokean ...

----------

## Pachacamac

 *Angelion wrote:*   

> j'allais y venir, si ca continue, personne ne va plus rien repondre.
> 
> Une simple recherche sur google avec "linux 2.6 reiser4" donne déjà pas mal de sites, je compte meme pas le forum francais ou anglais qui compte déjà des threads sur le sujet.
> 
> Perso j'ai jamais reussi a compiler le support reiser4 en module, sauf a partir dun vanilla patché pour reiser4 seul, echec avec love, mm, lokean ...

 

Je vais essayer avec les love-sources-2.6.7_rc2-r2, je te tiens au courant.

----------

## claquos

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'est ce que je fais depuis environ.... 2 heures ! donc c'est pour cela que je vous demande car si j'aurai trouver par moi même je vous l'aurai pas demander !

 

Si j'aurai su je serai pas venu : ca va pour la guerre des boutons. Alors cherche un peu, y'a des threads sur chaque sujet sur lequel tu poses une question. Sinon une recherche google sur "apprendre la conjugaison niveau CE1" te sera utile.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit : erreur dans le Bold du quote detected.Last edited by claquos on Wed Jun 09, 2004 11:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pachacamac

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> si j'aurai trouver par moi même

 

C'est pas mal non plus.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *Angelion wrote:*   

> j'allais y venir, si ca continue, personne ne va plus rien repondre.
> 
> Une simple recherche sur google avec "linux 2.6 reiser4"

  c'est ca que je cherche depuis 2 heures !! mais par contre pas avec linux 2.6 reiser4 !

----------

## yuk159

C'est entrain de tourné comme la première fois ou on t'as vu sur le forums PrEdAt0r.

Alors s'il te plais fait un petit effort, linux mérite que tu t'y interresse un peu, j'entend par la qu'il ne faut pas que tu déboule ici alors que tu pourrais trouver les réponses par toi mème.

De plus le forums n'est pas une hot line, les gens qui participent ne sont pas payés pour ça, et donc ne te doivent rien.

Ne te décourage pas, cherche un peu et tu verra que tu sera très satisfait le jour ou ta gentoo fonctionnera correctement.

De plus les sites d'aide sur linux ne manquent pas et les docs non plus donc vas y tape dedant.

Tu est libre bien sur de continuer comme tu l'a fais jusque ici mais ne t'étonne pas des réactions, je pense que d'ici peu plus personne ne te répondra.

Un conseil qui vaut ce qu'il vaut : Tu débute sur gentoo alors choisi plutot des softs ou des procédures déja éprouver.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

d'accord tout a fait d'accord mais je cherche depuis ce matin 10h30  :Crying or Very sad:   , j'ai trouver des trucs mais je n'arrive pas a savoir la derniere version du kernel love source !! bon c'est pas grave :

Maintenant je m'engage auprés de tout le forum  *Quote:*   

> DE RECHERCHER AVANT DE POSTER 

 

mais bon c'est pas grave je pence que je vais faire ma part / en reiserfs de base ou en reiser3 car d'aprés ce que j'ai vu sur le forum et sur le net ca marche bien mais il ya encore quelques problemes !!!

----------

## Angelion

 *Quote:*   

> d'accord tout a fait d'accord mais je cherche depuis ce matin 10h30  , j'ai trouver des trucs mais je n'arrive pas a savoir la derniere version du kernel love source !!

 

Tu te fous de qui là !!!

google: love sources

c'est le 2eme lien !

----------

## Sleeper

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> d'accord tout a fait d'accord mais je cherche depuis ce matin 10h30  

 

Ben ca fait vraiment pas longtemps que tu cherches alors ....

----------

## claquos

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben ca fait vraiment pas longtemps que tu cherches alors ....

 

Ah si ca fait longtemps, qd google te sort le résultat après 5 secindes de réflexion sur la requête, et que le forum fait la mm chose avec la même requête.  :Laughing: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu te fous de qui là !!!
> 
> google: love sources
> ...

 

de personne mais j'ai dit que c'etait bon donc j'ai arrêté de chercher !  :Confused:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Cela ne te viendrai pas a l'esprit de renommer ton topic ?

----------

## PrEdAt0r

pour renommer le topic TGL ma dit que c'etait lourd donc j'arrete !

ensuite la j'ai un gros pb si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider sa serai vraiment simpas (la je poste du cd systemrscue avec lynx,donc desole pour la forme)

je narrive pas a trouver resolv.conf sur le livecd gentoo que j'ai mi dans mon lecteur dvd et que jai monte , je cherche dans zisofs/etc ou autre et je ne le trouve nul part (je precise je fais le stage 1 avec la connection donc jen ai besoin dans tout les cas) alors quelqu'un aurait une idee ? (ca serai vraiment simpas) 

on peut pas le trouver sur le net ? ou autre ?

 :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

resolv.conf c'est pas sorcier :

```

nameserver DNS_1

nameserver DNS_2

```

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> resolv.conf c'est pas sorcier :
> 
> ```
> 
> nameserver DNS_1
> ...

 

euh desole mais la je comprend pas ! je dois faire quoi ?

sinon tu pe pas me passer le tien ?(ca serai cool)

----------

## kernelsensei

il est devant ton nez !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> il est devant ton nez !

 

hin ? tu veux dire que ca c'est ce qu'il y a dans resolv.conf ?? (si c'est le cas desole j'avais pas compris)

----------

## Angelion

Non mais là ....

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------

## Angelion

Tu n'as pas respecté ton contrat, tu n'as pas cherché, ni meme lu le handbook auquel tu fais tant reference !

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#doc_chap4

 *Quote:*   

> Now open /etc/resolv.conf with your favorite editor (in our example, we use nano):
> 
> Code Listing 23: Creating /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> # nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
> ...

 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

alors la c'est bon !!!   :Twisted Evil:   faut lire les messages (désolé mais la..)

je suis sous le cd systemrecue connecter avec lynx alors je tapren que d'un chercher avec lynx sous google c'est pas si simple que çà ! et de deux ca fait exactement 1h20 que je cherche sur google pour ce resolv.conf !! (a moins que je l'ai pas avec lynx mains quand même)

ps: avec quoi tu crois que j'install la gentoo en stage 1 ? avec Voilier voilier ? je suis avec la handbook depuis le debut et il me disent de copier le resolv.conf heuu a partir du livecd gentoo !! et jy suis pas alors ca va etre dur !! et j'utilise la handbook en FR avec l'index comme ca c'est plus simple alors si c'est expliquer JE SUIS VRAIMENT DESOLE mais je ne l'ai pas vu !

voila   :Very Happy:   je suis calme !!

----------

## Angelion

Euh ... dans quel handbook il est marqué de copier depuis le CD ?!

ce fichier est presque different pour tout le monde, je doute que il y ait un resolv.conf generique pour tout le monde sur le CD !

tu connais la commande man ?

pas besoin de firefox pour ca

si là non plus tu comprends pas, je te donne la commande:

```
man resolv.conf
```

de toute facon, encore une fois tu n'as meme pas lu ce que j'ai posté

----------

## kernelsensei

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> alors la c'est bon !!!    faut lire les messages (désolé mais la..)
> 
> je suis sous le cd systemrecue connecter avec lynx alors je tapren que d'un chercher avec lynx sous google c'est pas si simple que çà ! et de deux ca fait exactement 1h20 que je cherche sur google pour ce resolv.conf !! (a moins que je l'ai pas avec lynx mains quand même)
> 
> ps: avec quoi tu crois que j'install la gentoo en stage 1 ? avec Voilier voilier ? je suis avec la handbook depuis le debut et il me disent de copier le resolv.conf heuu a partir du livecd gentoo !! et jy suis pas alors ca va etre dur !! et j'utilise la handbook en FR avec l'index comme ca c'est plus simple alors si c'est expliquer JE SUIS VRAIMENT DESOLE mais je ne l'ai pas vu !
> ...

 

 *Handbook wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Exemple de code 23 : Création du /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> # nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
> ...

 

tu le vois ou le cp ?

faudrait voir avec les devs gentoo pour inclure le dernier internet explorer sur le liveCD ...

----------

## Pachacamac

Oui la c'est sur qu'il se moque de tout le monde.

Je viens de verifier, à partir de google tu rechercher resolv.conf et il est indiqué comment le configurer. J'ai pris le 1er site donné . Meme avec lynx ça fonctionne !

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> faudrait voir avec les devs gentoo pour inclure le dernier internet explorer sur le liveCD ...

 

Je pense qu'il est préférable qu'ils s'occupent d'autre chose. 

Par contre PrEdAt0r peux, pendant les vacances, apprendre à utiliser un manuel. Mais bien évidemment après avoir appris la lecture/écriture avec des cours intensifs.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

hé bien désolé mais 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6

la c'est marqué sinon on comprend pas la même chose !

----------

## Angelion

Ca serait bien que tu suives les chapitres dans l'ordre.

Tu parles du chapitre 6, là où il demande de copier le fichier fait à la main au chapitre 3 !

Quand je te dis que tu ne lis pas ce que je post tu pourrais au moins remonter pour le faire.

----------

## Bastux

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> hé bien désolé mais 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6
> 
> la c'est marqué sinon on comprend pas la même chose !

 

Ne le prend pas mal, mais si tu débutes en Linux et que tu est un peu rebuté pour chercher, je te conseille une autre distribution, qui te permettera de te faire la main...

La Handboox part du principe que tu sais ce que c'est qu'un DNS, comme pleins d'autres trucs. C'est normal de pas tout savoir au début, alors on prend le temps, on se documente, etc... Mais Gentoo c'est pas la distribution idéale du genre "Install and play"...

L'installation en elle-même est formatrice, elle est faite pour ça, c'est pour ça qu'il n'y a pas (encore) d'installeur...

Maintenant, soit tu fais l'effort de comprendre et surtout de chercher et tu arrête de poster des trucs du genre "comment on fait pour editer un fichier?", soit tu décide temporairement de te former avec une distrib "plus simple" et tu reviens nous voir plus tard.

Dans les deux cas, ça évitera que tout le monde s'énerve sur ton sort...

----------

## claquos

 *Bastux wrote:*   

>  *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   hé bien désolé mais 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6
> 
> la c'est marqué sinon on comprend pas la même chose ! 
> ...

 

Effectivement c'est pas une distribution pour débutant complet. Mais un newbie total ayant une experience de la recherche sur google et sachant lire un manuel dans l'ordre et comprenant le français est capable d'y arriver. Une fois de plus, s'y connaitre ou pas n'entre pas en compte, ce qui compte c'est la patience et de savoir suivre un manuel.

----------

## Bastux

 *claquos wrote:*   

>  *Bastux wrote:*    *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   hé bien désolé mais 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6
> 
> la c'est marqué sinon on comprend pas la même chose ! 
> ...

 

C'est bien ce que j'ai dit non? La ressource fondamentale c'est la recherche...

----------

## claquos

 *Bastux wrote:*   

> C'est bien ce que j'ai dit non? La ressource fondamentale c'est la recherche...

 

Oups désolé, mal réveillé et mauvaise lecture .....

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Bastux

 *claquos wrote:*   

>  *Bastux wrote:*   C'est bien ce que j'ai dit non? La ressource fondamentale c'est la recherche... 
> 
> Oups désolé, mal réveillé et mauvaise lecture .....
> 
> 

 

ya pas de mal  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentree

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> alors le kernel surpportant le reiser4 est love-source mais quel est ca derniere version ?? car je cherche mais des fois ca porte a confusion! 

 

Moi, je suis avec love 2.6x depuis Janvier. Pas de sousi.

J'ai nvidia Ti4200, xorg, ntlp, la totale. Ca marche impec.

Pour r4 je te conceil 2.6.6-love4 , pas les 2.7x qui sont presque la` mais semble 99.8% pour r4.

J'ai mis mon protage et portage_tmpdir sur R4 et meme sur recompilation de glibc , auchun sousi.

```
bash-2.05b# uname -a

Linux linbox 2.6.6-love4 #9 Wed Jun 9 22:29:51 CEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) pro

cessor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

6  semaines d'usage intensif sans pbs.

Il faut suivre un peu les forums (oui, il veau mieux en anglais si t'arrives) il y a des astuce de kernel config a respecter mais ce n'est pas la galere non plus.

HTH 

 :Cool: 

----------

